# Air conditioning.......is there REALLY no other option ?



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

For the first time ever we plan to take our van out this august (living in southern spain its usually a no-no) to meet up with my brother to show him S. Spain and Portugal.....HOWEVER there is no way we can cope with 40+ temps and both vans need hab. aircon and we are both jibbing at the price !! Portables are noisy, heavy and I just cannot see a way around the hose out of a window (letting in mossies ?) let alone the space to keep them whilst travelling......SO......is it really a case of pay your money and make your choice ? Its just I keep thinking of all the other things I could buy with the money..........
Any helpful comments to point me on my way ?
Any magic alternative accessory that I havent heard of ?
Any recommendations for reasonably priced units ?
Anyone heard of any special offers especially cos there are 2 vans ?
Lynda


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

How about renting a portable unit.?

You could cut a piece of hard board to the size of a roof vent or window
with a hole in it for the pipe.

Must be able to bunjee it some place.
you would have a weight issue even with a proper roof mounted unit.


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Hi Neilbes.......we do have an old redundant portable from our last house but its the noise which is awful plus having to get up thru the night to empty the water container ( will be necessary in the heat/humidity of august )
Your idea of cutting wood to fit a window or vent sounds possible though ...but the only place I could think to put it would be in the shower and keep the bathroom door open......i suppose I am at that stage of weighing up how much inconvenience I am willing to put up with compared to just paying up and shutting up !!!!  
Lynda


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*AC*

I assume you mean for stationary use?

Look on ebay, I saw a roof mount unit go for £270 just before christmas.

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Portable*



savannah said:


> Hi Neilbes.......we do have an old redundant portable from our last house but its the noise which is awful plus having to get up thru the night to empty the water container ( will be necessary in the heat/humidity of august )
> Your idea of cutting wood to fit a window or vent sounds possible though ...but the only place I could think to put it would be in the shower and keep the bathroom door open......i suppose I am at that stage of weighing up how much inconvenience I am willing to put up with compared to just paying up and shutting up !!!!
> Lynda


Some portables take the condensate out through the condenser air hose. Some others have the option to extend drain away from unit.

Roof mount units can be noisy too!

TM


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Good idea...will definately have a look on ebay.....I have a couple more months before my trip to UK when it will have to be sorted one way or another before coming back here to spain so I will keep looking.......I never gave ebay a thought.......I suppose I just associate it with clothes and shoes haha !!
Lynda


----------



## Dogwalker (Mar 14, 2007)

*Home-made?*

Why not make one yourself?





 embedded


----------



## imlach (May 13, 2008)

*Aircon*

Hello Savnnah
After suffering two years on the trot with high temperatures we purchased a aircon unit at my wifes insistance and its the best thing Ive invested in it keeps the van nice and warm in the winter and so comfortable in high temperatures, its slightly noisey when it starts up but once it gets to the required temperature it just purrs away all I suggest is bite the bullit because I would never have van without it, they are costly but worth every penny Regards Imlach


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Air Cons*



savannah said:


> Good idea...will definately have a look on ebay.....I have a couple more months before my trip to UK when it will have to be sorted one way or another before coming back here to spain so I will keep looking.......I never gave ebay a thought.......I suppose I just associate it with clothes and shoes haha !!
> Lynda


Clcik here for one I have been watching - Gone

Quite a bargain, 2 x 1kW inverters and 2 x small a/c units!

try saving some searchs in your ebay like similar to this.

(waeco,dometic) air conditioning
(waeco,dometic) air conditioner
(waeco,dometic) motorhome air
(motorhome,caravan) air conditioner

TM


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

I fitted a portable air conditioner/ de humidifier into a cupboard on our Mohican. I can only run it when on EHU on site but it does not half work I can get the van colder than the fridge if I want!.










You can just see the top of it under the kitchen work top its the black plastic housing at the bottom of the picture under the chrome pole, it looks quite neat built in and if you didn't know different you would have thought it came with the van, it is also remote controlled so you can turn it up down or off when in bed!.

I bought it from B&Q a few years ago and had it in our bedroom at home, but put it to better use in the van, it took me about a day to fit it and plumb the condensation drainage in to vent under the van, and the warm air to be sent out of a ventilation vent out of the side of the van. It will also blow warm air instead of cold if need be.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*NEAT*



rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> I fitted a portable air conditioner/ de humidifier into a cupboard on our Mohican. I can only run it when on EHU on site but it does not half work I can get the van colder than the fridge if I want!.
> 
> ...


Very neat, I like it.

Only works if you have the space like you do.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: NEAT*



teemyob said:


> rayrecrok said:
> 
> 
> > Hi.
> ...


Trust you to find the downside! :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

An external unit brought in through the window might be rather antisocia in noise termsl for your neighbours on a site, bearing in mind it needs mains power on the whole!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: NEAT*



rayrecrok said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > rayrecrok said:
> ...


Do you know what?

I was'nt going to put the downside in. Then I remmembered the issues we had with our previous van. That is walking into, knocking and falling over the bluddy thing.

So thought it best to mention!

TM


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Hi ray......nice one !
I wonder if I could find a smaller unit as we have a spare cupboard above the fridge where the tv would go IF we had one......that would be the ideal place actually if only they make one small enough.......anyone seen one ?
What with ebay and now this idea......maybe I WILL be able to save some money (for a new electric bike ?)  
Lynda


----------



## gmberryman (Nov 21, 2009)

Dometic air con unit for roof of van 1500 model 5yrs old in mint condition not faded at all as it has been garaged from new will heat aswell fits through a standard rooflight it was fitted to my caravan which i part exed i took it off to fit to my new motorhome only to find that i do not have a rooflight in the right position these are £1500 new i want £600.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We had the standard version of one of these and just love it, we can run it off the leisure batteries no problem and the 85 solar panel can keep up in weather when you need it most.

http://tinyurl.com/ykxlw29

This is a better version than ours, we also like that it sucks as well as blows so can get rid of any nasty smells in the winter too.  yes ladies it is fitted above the bed!! :lol: :lol:

Mandy


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Hi.....gmberryman......you have a PM
Lynda


----------

